# Is anyone riding the new Orbea Wild FS?



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Real world ride impressions? I'm pretty interested in this one...


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

$6900 for a M20 with an upgraded Fox X2. Only thing it seems to need are better brakes. Maybe the best value out there for the new bosch system with 625wh battery?


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice ride review: 




It is an interesting bike. Between this and the Rail (which I have tested) there is a good comparison to be made. Spec seems a bit better on the Wild for the money. Details a bit more dialed (spoke magent..c'mon) on the Rail.

It's strange to me that the Geo seems almost there on both bikes. Rail has a fairly aggressive HTA, but slacker STA and middling reach for the same size.


----------



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

jcmonty said:


> Nice ride review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another on bike radar... better review imo


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Streetdoctor said:


> $6900 for a M20 with an upgraded Fox X2. Only thing it seems to need are better brakes. Maybe the best value out there for the new bosch system with 625wh battery?


I'd love to see a comparison with a $6500 YT Decoy. The Decoy battery
is smaller, but let's face it, we usually have a motor/battery to get us up so we can get bugs in our teeth going downhill. If you can climb 10,000 ft, but it hurts going down, what's the point?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine will be here soon. I ordered a MyO Team.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm waiting on the new ibis and Santa Cruz before I buy.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

CHROMAG19 said:


> I'm waiting on the new ibis and Santa Cruz before I buy.


I think I'm going to end up going with the Levo. They seem to have the best local support for what's out right now. I don't want to wait 3 months for warranty parts from Spain. From what I've heard locally replacement levo motors if needed are in within a week. I don't think ibis or SC is going to have a battery that comes even close to the 700wh from specialized.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> I'd love to see a comparison with a $6500 YT Decoy. The Decoy battery
> is smaller, but let's face it, we usually have a motor/battery to get us up so we can get bugs in our teeth going downhill. If you can climb 10,000 ft, but it hurts going down, what's the point?


I'm out on the baby batteries. Local testing has proven they only last 2500-3000' of climbing without using turbo. I can pedal 3000' all day. The Levo got me 6400' and still had one bar left.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My Levo motor lasted 500 miles or 2 months. My Buddys Levo motor lasted 700 miles. Im done with that. Ill try something else.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

kntr said:


> My Levo motor lasted 500 miles or 2 months. My Buddys Levo motor lasted 700 miles. Im done with that. Ill try something else.


Did Spez replace them?


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

I took one (M20) for a spin last weekend and really liked it. it is well put together and the new bosch motor felt really good, with quick response time, low noise and the right assist when I needed it. My test was limited to urban trails and a dirt mount, but still, the bike behaved as expected and was relatively light and nimble. I was concerned with the geometry of the front wheel where the angle is more pronounced than my Levo (less slack), but it was still sure-footed and didn't feel I was going to go OTB in any of the steep descents I tried. 

Overall, the bike built was of high quality and the addition of the range extender (available in April/may in the USA), is making this bike a compelling contender for my next bike purchase.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

mlx john said:


> Did Spez replace them?


Yes, but I don't want to replace motors every 2 months.


----------

